# Here's my new addition .



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

Ok guys so i have picked up another 97 Sportsman 500 

here she is 
Basicly the same as my other one this one has a few diffrences


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

cool. looks pretty nasty!


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

did you pay extra for the dirt... LOL, kidding. got descent tires though. not stockers


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

Nice, ^those look like edls.


----------



## kd5hqf (Dec 5, 2009)

lucky dog! I need the racks !!


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

LMAO Rod Ebay does wonders . Call me we can fig something out .


----------

